# Centipedes, Spiders, & Flying Bugs



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

tight fitting screens?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not quite sure I understand. Do you mean bugs are attracted to your outdoor light? A yellow bug light may help. Or rewire the light away from the door if possible. 

I have an outdoor light on either side of my slider. During the summer the bugs are so bad I can't open the door without letting tons in. I simply unscrew the bulb on that side.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I would suggest a pesticide product. maybe something like: 

http://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Defense-Killer-Window-Decal/dp/B00FGPOK6O

but from your "Peppermint/mint extract with water and a drop of soap in a spray bottle." comment, I think you are wanting to go organic.

it's probably seasonal, and this cold weather coming up will solve your problem in no time.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the country.
You just have to be from the city if this is an issue.
Spray all you want, turn on that light and your going to have bugs.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

flies outside are fine, but flies inside can be a real pest, even if you are out in the woods.


----------

